# hard water on a phantom black tts



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Microfibre cloths and dry it off quickly! My red shows up water spots dreadfully here (really really horrid hard water!) but drying it does the job.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

as above get a good MF drying towel and some detailing spray such as Zaino Z8


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Buy an Ionic filter and second rinse the car with pure water. No marks even if you dont dry it.

http://www.ionicsystems.com/cars/home/index.html

They really are very good. Makes your car shine even better.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

para999 said:


> cancel that they're in swindon where i work and the link works now taaa


Glad its working OK now.
I buy mine direct from them. I'd be pleased if you get one if you'd let me know what you think.

STEVE


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

steeve said:


> para999 said:
> 
> 
> > cancel that they're in swindon where i work and the link works now taaa
> ...


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

You can buy ionic filters from The Ultimate Finish. I've been using this site for over a year and cannot fault them.

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/aqua ... er-12.aspx


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

I usually call Ionic and order over the phone. But the one in the video looks good I'm not sure of Ionics price, it's fairly similar, perhaps a tad lower. But these filters work superbly well. The paint work always seems to be a lttle smoother and shinier after rinsing with pure water.

Good luck.


----------

